# New bedding



## Emmal31 (Jun 8, 2010)

I need some new bedding as in a new quilt and pillows but I want to get one's that are reasonably priced so they'll last a long time, any ideas of where to go? 

Thanks guys xx


----------



## shiv (Jun 8, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> I need some new bedding as in a new quilt and pillows but I want to get one's that are reasonably priced so they'll last a long time, any ideas of where to go?
> 
> Thanks guys xx



IKEA have a pretty good range of different types of quilts and pillows, in a variety of price ranges?


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have expensive taste when it comes to things like this as i love feather and the softer the better. However this comes at a small price so i invariably wait for the sales or offers. 

One good place is Debenhams and their Blue X sale which often reduces the price of duvets/pillows etc upto 25% or so as they aren't harf expensive. In fact i have just checked out their website and they appear to be on offer at the mo...i'll attach the link:-

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Navigate?ps=default&storeId=10001&sfn=Room&lid=%2F%2Fproductsuniverse%2Fen_GB%2Fproduct_online%3DY%2Fcategories%3C{productsuniverse_60861}%2Froom_s%3E{bedroom}&catalogId=10001&sfv=Bedroom

I also bought my daughters (light) duvet from Amazon which was a good price and they stock duvets and pillows as well.

Other places are like M+S as surprisingly they do an outstanding value range which are a very good price:

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Duvets-Bedding-Home-Furniture/b/43875030?ie=UTF8&ie=UTF8

There are obviously places like Tesco Direct, Asda, Argos, Sainsbury's/Homebase and there's also TJ Hughes if you have one near you which stock Fogarty (good brand of duvet/pillows).

Hope this helps...can't believe i have this knowledge of such things! 

Bernie  xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2010)

John Lewis are good quality at reasonable price


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2010)

I like Linens Direct, Marks & Spencers do some too, and it is a little cheaper if you go to an out let store. I recently bought single sheets that are good quality from Amazon


----------



## lyndasw (Jun 9, 2010)

Dunelm have a sale on at the moment.  Really good choice too.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2010)

John Lewis or Debenhams for me too. I usually wait for the sales. BHS used to have a good range, are they still around?


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 9, 2010)

Apprently Tempur memory foam mattressses are classed as medical devices and VAT free if you can verify you have a disability. Tempur are expensive though

Richard


----------



## glodee (Jun 9, 2010)

I've found some real bargains in TK Maxx. Good quality at lower prices. I often get linens and towels from there, and very rarely go wrong.
Gloria


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 10, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> I have expensive taste when it comes to things like this as i love feather and the softer the better. However this comes at a small price so i invariably wait for the sales or offers.
> 
> One good place is Debenhams and their Blue X sale which often reduces the price of duvets/pillows etc upto 25% or so as they aren't harf expensive. In fact i have just checked out their website and they appear to be on offer at the mo...i'll attach the link:-
> 
> ...



Wow thank you very much for all that info I'll have a look into it a bit more  although I have to say I can't stand feather pillows, but my hubby loves them so thank you  xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> John Lewis are good quality at reasonable price



I was thinking perhaps I would go to a shopping centre in kent that has John lewis there, it's the closest one to me. I could have a look online first maybe so it's not a wasted trip x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 10, 2010)

glodee said:


> I've found some real bargains in TK Maxx. Good quality at lower prices. I often get linens and towels from there, and very rarely go wrong.
> Gloria



Thank you for that Gloria there is a TK here so I could have a look in there too.

I've got so much choice! Thank you all for your help xx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 10, 2010)

You are very welcome...i was on a bit of a roll lol 

Bernie x


----------

